# 

## Redakcja

Zapraszamy do obejrzenia historii pewnej dziewczyny, która nie chciała   ściany działowej między kuchnią a salonem. Trzeba było wezwać fachowców,   potrzebne były profesjonalne narzędzia...



*Zobacz inne filmy poradnikowe murator.tv - to Telewizja Budowlana dla Was!*

----------

